# Halo.Reach.PROPER.PAL.RF.XBOX360-BMP



## Chanser (Sep 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In "Halo: Reach," players experience the fateful moments that forged the "Halo" legend. It's the story of Noble Team, a squad of heroic Spartan soldiers, and their final stand on planet Reach, humanity's last line of defense between the terrifying Covenant and Earth. This darker story is echoed by grittier visuals amid a backdrop of massive, awe-inspiring environments. Characters, enemies and environments are rendered in amazing detail by an all-new engine designed to deliver epic-scale encounters against the cunning and ruthless Covenant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filename: bmp-hr360.rar
Archive Size: 64 x 100MB


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 11, 2010)

Went to reserve the limited edition for my little brother earlier. Bloody store had closed early to take delivery of the game. Bastards. Won't get a chance now, I'm working all day 2mrw and it's released midnight Monday so not much point trying to reserve one Monday morning, is there?


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 11, 2010)

Got this a week ago, great game. I have already completed it.


----------



## qiutet (Oct 20, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Got this a week ago, great game. I have already completed it.


too bad need to wait till christmas that i have enough time to enjoy it


----------

